# Christmas rocks-December 15th



## Chezl

:sm02:


----------



## katy

All I can do is draw stick figures. I think your rocks are gorgeous. You are very talented.


----------



## Nanamel14

These are amazing


----------



## stirfry

Oh my. They are adorable. Very creative.


----------



## Moisey

Very clever! I thought the first one was a decorated cake with icing drizzling over it. Thought the "Rocks" was a verb, having a rocking time!
You can tell I am dieting, can't you?
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## run4fittness

More fantastic contributions, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhoenixFire

you paint wonderful christmas rocks!!


----------



## Naneast

Wonderful work. :sm24:


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Love them,


----------



## Britknitar

Clever work. Like them a lot. ????????


----------



## cinknitting

love them all! wish we were closer-I would purchase some!


----------



## Norfolknan

They make me smile as I love this season and the reindeer look so cheeky.


----------



## String Queen

Those are so nice. Did all that just come out of your head? Like the other poster, I can’t draw a decent stick figure.


----------



## Chezl

These aren't my rocks folks, they have been sourced from Pinterest.


----------



## Tove

Awesome, you are very tallented


----------



## Marge St Pete

Love them


----------



## ptspraker

Wow! You are good at painting rocks. They are so cute.


----------



## Susan Marie

What great rocks you have!


----------



## bettyirene

Talent and imagination are your speciality - absolutely brilliant work.


----------



## Lolly12

Oh my gosh, those are co cute


----------



## Shintoga

I love the first one, and the small set


----------



## runflyski

When I look at these I think, "Oh, how I wish I could paint!"


----------



## Milotian

Nice collection of Pintrest photos. There are some talented people out in the world.


----------



## Helma

These are a great source of inspiration for some ideas on rock painting .


----------

